# Summe der Ganzzahlen von 1 bis 25



## MOEP_BIBER (2. Mrz 2011)

Hey,

in einer alten Klausur wurde folgende Aufgabe gestellt:
Ergänzen Sie die Leerstellen in der nachfolgenden Schleife so, dass nach Durchlaufen der Schleife in der Variablen Ergebnis die Summe der Ganzzahlen von 1 bis 25 enthalten ist.


```
int Ergebnis = 1;
while(int Zaehler __ ___)
{
____________________
____________________
}
```

Das kann doch gar nicht klappen weil "Int Zaehler" in der Bedinung drinsteht oder?

MfG Biber


----------



## AlexSpritze (2. Mrz 2011)

Ja, das ist ein Syntaxfehler mit dem zweiten INT, lässt sich nicht kompilieren.


----------



## MOEP_BIBER (2. Mrz 2011)

und das in einer klausur...^^

dankeschön.


----------

